# E-Call vs. Hand Call Success?



## Bowhunter57 (Feb 14, 2010)

I'm considering soaking some money into an e-caller. However, I'm wondering if the success rate of calling coyotes in, would go up or not. I use a motion decoy, set it about 20 yards away from my calling position, but I'm wondering if the coyotes are not connecting the motion with the sound and are leaving without ever being seen. It would be best if the sound was coming from the same location as the decoy.

Of those of you that have switched from hand calls to e-calls, would you say that your calling success has improved? Whether you got the coyote or not, but called more in to your position.

Thank you, Bowhunter57


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Same success rate either way. I run a E-caller until my rate starts to drop, then switch to mouth calls. That's not to say my rate went up, though. Early season is no problem with E-callers, but later in the game, predators (especially coyotes) learn that the sound means trouble, that's the time to switch it up. But, whenever I make x amount of stands and I can't pull anything in with the electronic, I will switch, so as to sound totally different. I had an older, educated coyote bark a warning out at me on my last hunt. I was running the E-caller and he hung up somewhere on a distant ridgeline. I packed up and moved, tried again, moved and yet again, several sets without success. I switched to the mouth call and on the first set, managed to bring in a female. Did I just happen to be close enough to entice her or was it the change up? There is no way to ever know that. But I will say this, I never go out with just an E-call or mouth calls. Always have a back-up, in case you need to change it up. E-callers are great for when I get tired and a bit lazy, and they are (as you stated) great for getting the sound out away from the hunter. They also offer a wide range of different sounds. That in itself, can keep you busy, trying different set-ups and sounds. So, E-callers are a great asset. You really don't need any other reason to buy one, other than that, they are definitely an asset to the hunter/caller.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well said JT. Always have a plan B. I prefer to carry both as well. Although if I could only have one, I'd carry hand calls.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Well said JT, I usually use hand calls to start out with (except for when I use a rodent distress right at the beginning)mainly because there are so many other hunters on the public land I hunt and I know with my calling they are hearing something different, but I always have my e-caller set up and calling with a very low volume even while I am hand calling 8 out of 10 sets, the other 2 I will have e-caller off and if I see something I will try a coaxer if they hold up..


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

prairiewolf said:


> Well said JT, I usually use hand calls to start out with (except for when I use a rodent distress right at the beginning)mainly because there are so many other hunters on the public land I hunt and I know with my calling they are hearing something different, but I always have my e-caller set up and calling with a very low volume even while I am hand calling 8 out of 10 sets, the other 2 I will have e-caller off and if I see something I will try a coaxer if they hold up..


What calls can you use for rodent distress. I've been having some luck starting out with the custom coaxer I picked up from you but have been considering starting out even softer with the thick stuff I seem to primarily stick to. Been reading up on mouse squeakers and lip squeaking. I've heard Rich Cronk has a video floating around on lip squeaking but every link I've found seems to be broken. Thanks.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

fulch said:


> What calls can you use for rodent distress. I've been having some luck starting out with the custom coaxer I picked up from you but have been considering starting out even softer with the thick stuff I seem to primarily stick to. Been reading up on mouse squeakers and lip squeaking. I've heard Rich Cronk has a video floating around on lip squeaking but every link I've found seems to be broken. Thanks.


Dog squeaky toy.


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Fred hit on the head, just get a small toy that squeakes or lip squeak yourself. If you have trouble squeaking just with your lips try putting pressure on your bottom lip with your teeth and then try it.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Easy enough, thanks.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Listen to JT. I have awesome hand calls from Ed on my Fred lanyard in collaboration with my FoxPro Wildfire. I have been using both, but have been a dry spell, and have only been seeing them driving to and fro. I completely recommend Ed's hand calls, and whatever FoxPro is in your budget.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

fr3db3ar said:


> Dog squeaky toy.


Fred,

I have a lot of lips squeak versions, but no video that I am aware of. Here is a link to one version of my lips squeak.

http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/lipSqueak.mp3


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

:that: I don't care who you are. That's an awesome lip squeak right there! :that:


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

I don't recommend hand calls or mouth calls (if you make motion) on shotgun stands. It's best to have the sound source away from you... I believe you'll bag more with an ecaller.

Hand calls and mouth calls are fine for rifle stands...

No disrespect to those who do things differently..


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Brian no disrespect taken, but if someone wants to use hand calls for shotgun only, they need to do less calling and spread their series out a little and make sure they look around before each series is started.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Good to know Ed, I have some spots that are primarily shotgun stands.


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

You can play my small open reed call without your hands..... There are several commercially available calls that do not require your hands to run.

I think the lip squeak is one of the best calls ever. You do not have to be awesome to be proficient. Practice makes it easier.

I think it is good to have an ecall so for all the reasons stated.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> Fred,
> 
> I have a lot of lips squeak versions, but no video that I am aware of. Here is a link to one version of my lips squeak.
> 
> http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/lipSqueak.mp3


That is definitely an awesome call, especially seeing as how you did it with your lips. Cool.


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> That is definitely an awesome call, especially seeing as how you did it with your lips. Cool.


dw,

I recorded this one just now just for YOU. Well, also to show off a Little bit I guess.

http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/LipJack2013.mp3


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

Rich, I might have been mistaken when referencing a video, they could very likely been referring to a sound clip. Can't play from my phone but I'll definitely give it a listen when I sit down at an actual computer. Thanks guys.


----------



## fulch (Apr 2, 2013)

fur-n-dirt said:


> I don't recommend hand calls or mouth calls (if you make motion) on shotgun stands. It's best to have the sound source away from you... I believe you'll bag more with an ecaller.
> Hand calls and mouth calls are fine for rifle stands...
> No disrespect to those who do things differently..


Funny you mention. I got caught by one that snuck in on my left while looking right mid call sequence last Saturday sitting down with my gun across my legs at probably 10-12 yards. He didn't stay very long.


----------



## fr3db3ar (Aug 6, 2011)

nice calling(squeaking) RC


----------



## fur-n-dirt (Aug 26, 2012)

prairiewolf said:


> Brian no disrespect taken, but if someone wants to use hand calls for shotgun only, they need to do less calling and spread their series out a little and make sure they look around before each series is started.


That's how I shot one with your pocket call last spring!!


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

Rich Cronk said:


> dw,
> 
> I recorded this one just now just for YOU. Well, also to show off a Little bit I guess.
> 
> http://www.cronkpredatorcalls.com/sounds/LipJack2013.mp3


That just amazes me. I have been sitting here (driving the wife and the dog crazy) trying to make a sound close to that. Are you exhaling or inhaling to make the call?


----------



## Rich Cronk (Feb 24, 2010)

dwtrees said:


> That just amazes me. I have been sitting here (driving the wife and the dog crazy) trying to make a sound close to that. Are you exhaling or inhaling to make the call?


You compress your lips together and suck air between them. You will find a spot where you can get a squeak of sorts. My sounds come from right corner of my lips, but yours may be different. Practice til your lips get too sore, and then practice some more. Murry Burnham taught me.


----------



## A10hunter (Jan 30, 2013)

Dang that's hard, I can't even get close to that. I better off with a dog toy to get a descent squeak.


----------



## dwtrees (Mar 5, 2012)

I will have to keep trying that method. I'll have plenty of time to practice driving to Wisconsin this Sunday. Thanks for the info on the way to make the lip squeaks.


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

No matter if you are using hand call or an e-caller you still have to be a woodsman. I can't say whether my success rate is different hand call vs e-caller, but I enjoy using the hand calls more.


----------



## minneguy (Dec 5, 2013)

Here's what I've seen. I have two callers, a foxpro and a promos. I have 10 calls on a lanyard. I shoot more coyotes with the lanyard than with the callers. No idea why, just the way it is. I tend to call in a ton of grays with the caller though so keep that in mind. The thing I like about hand calls is it's tougher to blow the coyotes out . Plus my buddy put half a load of tungsten bb through my caller when a coyote stopped right behind it, so there is that haha.
The best part about a caller is they can be set away from you to keep the coyotes eyes and ears on something else

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Welcome to PT minneguy.

awprint:


----------



## straightshot (Sep 2, 2013)

I just live calling!!! E-caller or hand calls!!!! Although I can't speak to a difference in success yet....


----------

